# AMP Prices Soaring



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 12, 2021)

I woke up to a pleasant surprise this morning, I have a couple thousand AMP and saw this:










Anyone else making some serious AMP gains today?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 12, 2021)

the hell is amp


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 12, 2021)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> I woke up to a pleasant surprise this morning, I have a couple thousand AMP and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 1915789
> 
> ...


Every single crypto is gaining cash. For reals.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 12, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Every single crypto is gaining cash. For reals.


On a thread somewhere else here another user suggested buying The Graph back in January because it was "undervalued" at .17.  I bought a shitload and just kind of watched it go up a bit and then fall back down.
Today it's at $2.50
I'm pretty happy.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 12, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> On a thread somewhere else here another user suggested buying The Graph back in January because it was "undervalued" at .17.  I bought a shitload and just kind of watched it go up a bit and then fall back down.
> Today it's at $2.50
> I'm pretty happy.


I come for investing advice on kiwi.


----------



## Win98SE (Feb 12, 2021)

AMP is used as collateral for crypto payments so merchants aren't waiting for transactions to clear. The company behind it (Flexa) partnered with NCR (company that makes POS systems) to allow their checkout systems to accept crypto with nothing more than a firmware upgrade. It's seamless (more or less.) You can already use it at some stores in the US. 

I've made some serious gains as I jumped in at the end of Jan and was buying up until last night. It's extremely volatile and the price fell from .05c to .03c today in like an hour. I'd wait until another upswing to jump in rather than just buying outright. I have a feeling it might stall through today and jump tonight, as it's done this a few times before.

The subreddit is funny. Key posts include "I sold my kid's PS5 to buy more AMP" and "This is my retirement fund." In the aforementioned .05c -> .03c dip earlier today I thought some people were going to go on suicide watch.

I wouldn't mind holding, but I might partially cash out at .05c unless someone has some insight I don't.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 12, 2021)

I can't wait for crypto to fucking collapse to 10% of original value and collect salt. You know it's gonna happen. People are gonna cash in their gains and spend it like bees.

And the government will step in and regulate it like a fag.  "Look at these peasants.  They can't control anything for shit" 

That's when you buy.


----------



## Uncle June (Feb 14, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> I can't wait for crypto to fucking collapse to 10% of original value and collect salt. You know it's gonna happen. People are gonna cash in their gains and spend it like bees.
> 
> And the government will step in and regulate it like a fag.  "Look at these peasants.  They can't control anything for shit"
> 
> That's when you buy.



Agreed but I don't think we'll see a massive crash like we did earlier last march. Maybe a 50% dip, but it will happen, and that will be the time to buy.

Buying now is stupid, but not buying at all is also stupid. Crypto will 100% have a big role in the future. What that role will be who can say, but its best to stay diversified.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Feb 15, 2021)

So do I need another trading account to do Crypto? I don't want to open 50 billion trading accounts. I still have to get off my lazy ass and close Robinhood and WeBull.


----------



## Uncle June (Feb 15, 2021)

Secret Asshole said:


> So do I need another trading account to do Crypto? I don't want to open 50 billion trading accounts. I still have to get off my lazy ass and close Robinhood and WeBull.



Just keep it simple and get a hardware wallet like the nano s ledger









						Ledger Nano S
					

Protect your crypto assets with the first and only certified hardware wallet on the market. The Ledger Nano S is built around a secure chip, ensuring optimal security.




					shop.ledger.com
				





And then find a decent exchange to buy your crypto (where you will NEVER store it). I personally like Ledger Live, which is the exclusive crypto store for Ledger hardware wallets.


Don't ever buy crypto off of Robinhood or any other standard broker. You are not in control of your keys, and the security is minimum. Only buy off of a legitimate exchange and immediately store it on your offline wallet, where you are 100% secure and have complete control over your crypto.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 15, 2021)

Now is the time to grab a couple of thousand AMP if you want to make some profit. It's gone up 3x it's original value since last Tuesday, I wouldn't be surprised if we ended the week around .05~.06 per AMP.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 15, 2021)

CharlesFosterOffdensen said:


> Just keep it simple and get a hardware wallet like the nano s ledger
> 
> https://shop.ledger.com/products/ledger-nano-s


If you have a throwaway address you can mail it to, anyway. Ledger and their IT providers keep getting hacked and their customer data leaked. Your crypto itself can't be directly stolen this way, but a swarm of would-be hackers descended to threaten everyone on the list, online and offline.

A devious plan would be to gift Ledgers to your enemies. Doesn't even matter if they use it or just throw it out unopened!

I have no idea if ordering from Ledger's Amazon store is any safer.


----------



## Win98SE (Feb 15, 2021)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> Now is the time to grab a couple of thousand AMP if you want to make some profit. It's gone up 3x it's original value since last Tuesday, I wouldn't be surprised if we ended the week around .05~.06 per AMP.


I agree, but judging by the various multi-million AMP buy orders I saw over the weekend I think whales loaded up and will probably dump once it hits .055-ish again. The day all that action went down the price jumped 25% in 15 minutes, followed immediately by a 32% fall, so if you're looking to do a swing trade I'd maybe just put some sell limit orders at .055 and be happy with the .03 -> 0.55 jump if it happens, otherwise you could miss it.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 15, 2021)

Win98SE said:


> I agree, but judging by the various multi-million AMP buy orders I saw over the weekend I think whales loaded up and will probably dump once it hits .055-ish again. The day all that action went down the price jumped 25% in 15 minutes, followed immediately by a 32% fall, so if you're looking to do a swing trade I'd maybe just put some sell limit orders at .055 and be happy with the .03 -> 0.55 jump if it happens, otherwise you could miss it.


Over 2000 new people flocking to the sub reddit for AMP:


----------



## northstar747 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wanted to thank this thread for putting amp on my radar i ve been buying at .02-ish and it hit .04 ish today.


----------



## Win98SE (Apr 14, 2021)

northstar747 said:


> Wanted to thank this thread for putting amp on my radar i ve been buying at .02-ish and it hit .04 ish today.


Awesome, glad you got in.

If anyone has FOMO, I still think it's a good buy. Just note that volume is up 5x/6x and you should probably wait for the dust to settle before pricing out an entry.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (May 29, 2021)

I like AMP and AMP likes me


----------



## northstar747 (Jun 16, 2021)

amp just broke 10 cents yaay


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jun 16, 2021)

It will be up to .40~.60 by a end of the year.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Jul 21, 2021)

Revolut is doing very silly things with AMP right now - pic very related, I'm accidentally a millionaire.


----------



## AutismAwareness (Jul 25, 2021)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> Revolut is doing very silly things with AMP right now - pic very related, I'm accidentally a millionaire.



Did they dump a ton of AMP into your wallet or something?


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Jul 25, 2021)

AutismAwareness said:


> Did they dump a ton of AMP into your wallet or something?


Any purchases of AMP were displaying as being worth 6 orders of magnitude more than they were - the display showed €65million worth of AMP bought for €65, selling would "allow" selling that much AMP but only for the lower 'correct' amount. My Revolut account now has statements showing transfers of tens of millions so if there's any tax implication on that I'm so screwed.

Revolut's idea of a fix was to remove AMP from their list of cryptos - without resolving the problem


----------

